# Modificacion en preamp



## buckyarcella (May 30, 2009)

hola , soy aficionado en el tema de audio y arme un amp para mi bajo electrico .el pre es un pre fender frontman ( de el frontman de 25 w) lo arme tal cual es excelente ,pero..... quisiera que tuviera menos agudos y mejor medios  mi pregunta es que debo modificar y como ,desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## alexus (May 30, 2009)

te armas un control de tonos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2009)

buckyarcella dijo:
			
		

> hola , soy aficionado en el tema de audio y arme un amp para mi bajo electrico .el pre es un pre fender frontman ( de el frontman de 25 w) lo arme tal cual es excelente ,pero..... quisiera que tuviera menos agudos y mejor medios  mi pregunta es que debo modificar y como ,desde ya muchas gracias



Para disminuir la cantidad de agudos, podés empezar cambiando el capacitor C6 de 390pF a 680pF. Vas a tener que probar un poco para ver si te gusta. Si suena muy grave...le bajás un poco el valor...y si sigue muy agudo seguís agrandando el valor de ese capacitor (tipo 1000pF o 1200 pF). No te excedas mucho por que vas a solaparte exageradamente con los medios.

Para los medios...explicá que significa la expresión "mejor medios" y acostumbrate a no dar descripciones ambiguas como esta, por que lo que para vos puede ser "mejor"...para mi puede ser un desastre.

Saludos!


----------



## buckyarcella (May 30, 2009)

muchisimas gracias ,me voy a poner a probar lo que me comentas .
respecto a los medios , es cierto el tema es subjetivo ,quien sabe lo que quise decir es que el control de medios es casi un control de agudos mas que medios , no se quien sabe se trate de la banda de frec en la cual trabaja ,como ya adelante soy aficionado en el tema de la electronica y espero ir aprendiendo ,gracias otra vez


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2009)

buckyarcella dijo:
			
		

> respecto a los medios , es cierto el tema es subjetivo ,quien sabe lo que quise decir es que el control de medios es casi un control de agudos mas que medios



Si el problema es que para vos el control de medios toca muy arriba en frecuencia, pues entonces aumentale el capacitor C7 que dice 0.0068 o algo así. Ese está conectado al control de medios (MID-...) y si le aumentas el valor vas a disminuir en frecuencia el punto central sobre el que opera el control. Probá poniendo el doble de valor de capacidad y fijate que tal suena... y tendrás que ajustar igual que antes. Hay otra forma de hacerlo, pero esta es la mas fácil...si no alcanza a lo que querés habrá que cambiar un par de resistencias.

Te hago una pregunta: ese pré que estas usando es para guitarra eléctrica o para bajo?

Saludos!


----------



## buckyarcella (May 30, 2009)

lo estoy usando para el bajo , es mas el pre fender decia que era para bajo elec


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2009)

OK. Me parecía raro que tuviera tanto "agudo" siendo para un bajo...pero supongo que habrán algunos bajistas que lo usen...

Saludos!


----------



## FavioS35 (Sep 10, 2009)

sobre el condensador, prueba con condensadores de mayor voltaje..., esos pequeñitos que parecen lentejas ,son malos..., prueba con condensadores de mayor voltaje, pero manten el mismo valor capacitivo..., pruebalo y luego me dices como te fué =)


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 10, 2009)

esta muy bien lo de adaptar el previo modificando los condensadores y tal...pero una cosa, no sería mejor añadir un control de tono como indica alexus...BASS MID TREBLE como en cualquier amplificador de instrumento?

http://images.google.es/images?hl=e...treble+bass+mid&btnG=Buscar+imágenes&aq=f&oq=


creo que es importante en un amplificador ese control, porque dependiendo del estilo el bajo debería sonar de una forma u otra...a parte de modificar la señal con los propios filtros y pasillas del bajo...el segundo control sería en el amplificador.



FavioS35 dijo:


> sobre el condensador, prueba con condensadores de mayor voltaje..., esos pequeñitos que parecen lentejas ,son malos..., prueba con condensadores de mayor voltaje, pero manten el mismo valor capacitivo..., pruebalo y luego me dices como te fué =)




sí, los cerámicos son malos para el audio, mejor poliester, electrolíticos de buena marca como panasonic o polipropileno.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2009)

Un par de cosas:
1- El tema al que están respondiendo tiene como 5 meses de antiguedad sin actualizaciones del P.O.
2- Por que no miran el diagrama del primer post? Este pre si tiene control de tono, y lo que estábamos haciendo era justamente modificar el control de tono al gusto del P.O.
3- La tensión de aislación de los capacitores no tiene NADA que ver con el problema original reportado...y me gustaría saber si en Argentina se consiguen capacitores de poliester o electrolíticos de *unos cuantos cientos de picofaradios* de capacidad...(bueno, los electrolíticos NO EXISTEN en esos valores!)

Saludos!


----------

